
Atari Pong Project - eldany_uy
Hi Hackernews!
I am working with a couple friends in a cool project codenamed pong project. I just wanted to share this with you. If you are interested in this project and want to know more just let me know! Enjoy.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;gTBcxr9KBuQ
======
4e1a
That is awesome! You guys rule! I want one

~~~
eldany_uy
Thank you very much! :)

